# Socializing checklist



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Obviously I don't know how to post them all at once...If you are interested in the remaining sheets, I'll post them


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's all of them ...


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Is this from a website? If so, I'd love to have the link! 

In any case, thank you for posting. Good reminders for always expanding the number of people, objects, and situations our dogs are exposed to!


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Mesonoxian said:


> Is this from a website? If so, I'd love to have the link!
> 
> In any case, thank you for posting. Good reminders for always expanding the number of people, objects, and situations our dogs are exposed to!


Message me your email....It's a PDF file...I'll send it to you


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Interesting I see a program to prep a dog for Cesar Millan's new show Cesar 911.
None of my guys could make that show.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no thank you .

not necessary .

possibly counter productive .

too mechanical , pre-meditated .

too rushed -- all this by 14 weeks???

that does not represent your normal life , or anyone's normal life.

a sound dog won't need this .

a weak dog , or a dog going through a fear period will be set back.

by this age the new owner would barely have taken the pup and have him join his household.

job one is to allow the dog to adjust to "you" , his new home, new routine, new food , and be without his littermates .

those that know me are probably laughing right now because they know lists chafe me .

you have to do things with feeling and organically

edit -- I mean NO thank you


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

carmspack said:


> no thank you .
> 
> not necessary .
> 
> ...


Haha....thank you....I was wanting feedback and opinions on this. I got my pup around 10 weeks old....I take him a lot of places....But all of this wasn't possible in my crazy busy household....I learn daily from this forum...


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Imo that's an irrelevant list. Socialize the pup to things in your life, not some check list. I play basketball so I got my dog used to guys running and yelling and a bouncing ball and sneakers squeaking. My sister plays tennis so we got him use to just watching the balls and the grunts and the sound of the ball hitting the racket. Other people might not need this. I don't need to take my dog out to a farm and introduce him to every animal because I live deep in the city. Socialize the dog to your life.


----------

